# Dwarf hamsters biting on bars?



## bethbot (May 13, 2017)

I have two little dwarf hamsters and no matter how many toys or gnawing sticks I get, they keep chewing the bars.

Their homes are: http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/pets/large-plastic-hamster-home

They do live separately so they have the cage all to themselves. What should I do?


----------



## abbiewxtson (Aug 12, 2017)

Have you tried repellents like lemon juice or vinegar on the bars?? i've heard those sometimes work to stop hamsters from chewing, best of luck


----------



## Mochi_Chan_Ham (Jun 4, 2017)

The reason they are doing it is because their cages are too small, the Minimum cage size for 1 Hamster of any species is 80cm Long x 40cm wide. Sadly Pets at home sell these cages despite the fact they're way too small. The RSPCA, PDSA and the Blue Cross recommend 80cm x 40cm as the Bare Minimum for a hamster.


----------



## bethbot (May 13, 2017)

Mochi_Chan_Ham said:


> The reason they are doing it is because their cages are too small, the Minimum cage size for 1 Hamster of any species is 80cm Long x 40cm wide. Sadly Pets at home sell these cages despite the fact they're way too small. The RSPCA, PDSA and the Blue Cross recommend 80cm x 40cm as the Bare Minimum for a hamster.


We've ordered new cages! I can't believe Pets at Home would do that. Thank you for the information~


----------



## bethbot (May 13, 2017)

abbiewxtson said:


> Have you tried repellents like lemon juice or vinegar on the bars?? i've heard those sometimes work to stop hamsters from chewing, best of luck


We've ordered new cages because apparently they're too small but if that fails, I'll try the lemon juice! Thanks for the info though


----------

